# Anubis Nana & Shrimps Myth?



## Otto72 (14 Nov 2013)

I been reading on various places that Anubis Nana is poisonous to CRS, RCS and other Shrimp species.



> "Cutting the rhizome will poison shrimp due to released toxins stored".





> Something only about broken leaves





> I think that is a myth. I have nana and nana petite in both tanks.


 
I see many Shrimp owners with this plant in their tanks and lots of other people saying that it's just a myth and this plant will not effect shrimp in anyway.
I even heard a rumour about one person blending the whole plant in a blender and pouring the contents into his shrimp tank to test if the shrimp would die and apparently they didn't die.

Have/are any of you using Anubis Nana in your tanks and has anyone experienced any ill effects or breeding issues?

I really like this plant and seems like a good option overtime to create a large bush in a shrimp tank.
Are there any other similar altenatives to this plant too?


----------



## Mick.Dk (14 Nov 2013)

I have had a lot of different Anubias in tanks, housing Red Cherries and Amanos. I trim regardless, cutting rrizome, leaves,roots etc. Never ever seen anything, to indicate problems with tbose two species.
Mick.


----------



## Michael W (14 Nov 2013)

Absolutely a myth. I have anubias in my cherry shrimp tank in my sig, although that is a new scape I have had the anubias in there for over 3 years 1 on which the cherries have been in and have bred like crazy even after trimming the anubias.


----------



## aliclarke86 (14 Nov 2013)

I have crept Anubis with crs for a long while with no problems

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## GreenNeedle (14 Nov 2013)

Lol. I put freshly propogated anubias in my shrimp tanks to grow on for my next scapes (been o long since I've scaped so you can guess how many anubias are collecting in tanks now  One of them at the mo has about 20 freshly cut rhizomes in it. Never seen a problem.


----------



## tim (16 Nov 2013)

Chucked some freshly trimmed anubias bonsai in my 12 ltr shrimp nano yesterday so far no deaths and the shrimps have been picking away at the freshly trimmed roots for about 12 hours now.


----------

